# possible signs of ovulation but no period???



## MomofMeg (Mar 9, 2004)

My DD is 13 months old, still nursing heartily, and I have not had a period since before becoming pregnant with her. For the past three months, I have had 3-5 days of extreme nipple tenderness at roughly the same time each month. The first month I thought it was thrush, and actually was treated as such. Possibly it was thrush, but I can't be sure. Anyway, now that it has happened for three months straight (and resolved on its own the last two months), I'm wondering if my body is trying to ovulate. DD has cut down on her nursing some in the past few months, and now goes 10-12 hours at night without nursing. I have not had any bleeding, though. Is it possible to ovulate with no period? Can the body attempt to o. before actually doing so? Thanks for any light you can shed on this!


----------



## GWhiz (Apr 19, 2002)

Hi there!

I became fertile again when dd was 14 mos. and started sleeping through the night (OK, because I night weaned her). I definitely notice nipple tenderness when I am ovulating, and I know that I am doing that because I'm charting etc. According to my favorite book on the subject of fertility, _Taking Charge of your Fertility_ by Toni Weschler, as your body builds up the necessary estrogen to ovulate it can have "false starts." I have a sister and a friend who got pg while breastfeeding, before periods started again, so it surely happens.

In above book, she talks about how cervical fluid is the best indicator of whether or not you're fertile; if you don't mind checking that sort of thing, it will be another clue (you don't have to do it all the time just to figure it out). I highly recommend the book. Check appendices for info specific to breastfeeding. Or if you don't want to deal with that and you don't want to be pg, simply get that ole birth control back out! For me, well, I didn't want my period back, but I do want to be pg again so!

Edited to add, that I am still bf dd, and that's when I notice the tenderness.


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I started getting a regular pattern of fertility signs and symptoms when ds1 was about 10 months. I did not get AF back until 15 months. I was not able to sustain a pregnancy until 20 months. It was a gradual buildup to fertility returning. Here is some helpful info for you










http://www.prairienet.org/laleche/detfert.html


----------



## Mrstattedup (Apr 24, 2002)

You can actually ovulate before even getting your period...
so if you're concerned about gettin pregnant, it is best to start on some kind of bc method..
DS started sleeping through the night at 13 monhts..after nursing every 2 hrs day and night..and resulted in getting my period, even though he decided he no longer wanted to sleep thru the night about after a week or so..I got period twice and got pregnant after that..luckily..we were hoping, but weren't trying, were happy to find out we were expecting again..and now due in 2 weeks..woohoo!!
it could be that your body is wanting to ovulate..but if your daughter is nursing irregular..some days more than others..it can really mess things up!


----------



## slightly crunchy (Jul 7, 2003)

It is possible to ovulate before the first ppaf. But after ovulation, there is always either a period or a pregnancy. So, if you don't get a period in 10-14 days or thereaboutsm then what you experienced was not ovulation.


----------



## MomofMeg (Mar 9, 2004)

I think my body must be making "false starts" at ovulation, as I have had no AF yet. I read TCOYF and charted before ttc, and it is a great book. I'll have to reread the sections that apply now, and maybe start charting cervical fluid again. Though the nipple pain is unpleasant, it's nice to know that my body may be starting to think about ovulating again! No desire to get pregnant right now, but I would like a little reassurance that all is well with my womanly parts for when the ttc time does come!


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Could be the false starts. I had those on and off for months before actually ovulating.


----------

